# Boris Johnson Wins in a "Landslide"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see that the citizens of the U.K. chose freedom over the tyranny of their elites and the EU. Another excellent sign that the world is turning against the One World Order.











> These blowout results guarantee a faster Brexit from the European Union and the leftist labor party in the U.K. has been crushed. Conservatives look to have picked up 50 seats and Labor has lost 71 seats; the Scottish National Party (SNP) has picked up 20.
> 
> The "Remainers" in the U.K. have been decimated, and the voters who want to "Leave" the EU have fueled a massive victory for Boris Johnson. Liberal heads are blown-out, bigly.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/12/12/wakey-wakey-exit-polls-show-landslide-conservative-boris-johnson-win-in-u-k-elections-open-discussion-thread/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is pretty big news.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> This is pretty big news.


Yep. This should be the moment that they are able to finally push Brexit across the finish line.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Brexit. What happens next.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-46393399


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"We said BREXIT, beyaches!!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Yep. This should be the moment that they are able to finally push Brexit across the finish line.


 Key word should. But things do not always go the way they should .


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Key word should. But things do not always go the way they should .


They'll do it now.









Key - blue is right, red is left, orange is centre and other colours are national independence parties (we are 4 countries in one)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And all the talking bobble heads said it was to close to call.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can only hope that this is the beginning of an awakening. Labour was offering the same as our socialists. Free money, tax the rich, and giveaways, basically the socialist agenda. Brexit being the motivating force it's a clear mandate that the British want their country back and a rejection of the NWO bull shit EU and their socialist agenda.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More on the subject.

I think we would call this the Trump effect here. There the Johnson effect.

"A sudden burst in London-listed companies brought European markets to record peaks early Friday following Johnson's victory as investors celebrated the probable end of more than three and half years of political turmoil in Britain once the United Kingdom settles on a deal to leave the European Union, Reuters reported."

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/bo...arket-surge-buckingham-palace-queen-elizabeth


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> They'll do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fang,

I'm assuming that most of the RED areas are in the cities?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Fang,
> 
> I'm assuming that most of the RED areas are in the cities?


The five big cities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Boris Johnson Wins in a "Landslide"*



Slippy said:


> Thanks Fang,
> 
> I'm assuming that most of the RED areas are in the cities?


Population density of U.K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








V
Voting


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@fangfarrier

Because I'm a ******* American, I don't know much about the countries of Great Britain, can you give us a makeup of the politics of the countries that make up Great Britain...(I did own a Border Collie for 14 years or so until the old girl went to Tennis Ball Chasing Heaven, so that gives me a heads up over most of my ******* American pals! :vs_wave

I do know BG includes England, Scotland, Ireland (Northern Ireland only right?) and Wales?

Thx


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Key word should. But things do not always go the way they should .


&#8230;&#8230;.



> Ted Malloch: BORIS WINS BIG and BREXIT GETS DONE





> All this means Prime Minister Boris Johnson and the Conservatives can now enact the long-awaited Exit.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/12/466771/

&#8230;&#8230;.



> Exit Polls: Boris Johnson's Conservative Party Projected To Win UK Election, Clearing Path For Brexit


https://www.weaselzippers.us/439534-exit-polls-boris-johnsons-conservative-party-projected-to-win-uk-election-clearing-path-for-brexit/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Population density of U.K.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Our issue here in the States as well. The most populated states are determining the national agenda (Socialism) and the city states are becoming the socialist strongholds of their particular states. Nationally we have the electoral college, a saving grace for conservatives so far and For that reason, the electoral college is under attack by the left. The states have no such protections. As each state falls to the left through it's city states, the country as a whole, slides further into the Abyss of tyranny.

I look at Trump and Boris in the same light, a reprieve against the growing tide of socialism.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Our issue here in the States as well. The most populated states are determining the national agenda (Socialism) and the city states are becoming the socialist strongholds of their particular states. Nationally we have the electoral college, a saving grace for conservatives so far and For that reason, the electoral college is under attack by the left. The states have no such protections. As each state falls to the left through it's city states, the country as a whole, slides further into the Abyss of tyranny.
> 
> I look at Trump and Boris in the same light, a reprieve against the growing tide of socialism.


You all know that Boris was born in the US don't you? On 19 June 1964 in Manhattan's Upper East Side in New York City!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> @fangfarrier
> 
> Because I'm a ******* American, I don't know much about the countries of Great Britain, can you give us a makeup of the politics of the countries that make up Great Britain...(I did own a Border Collie for 14 years or so until the old girl went to Tennis Ball Chasing Heaven, so that gives me a heads up over most of my ******* American pals! :vs_wave
> 
> ...


The United Kingdom consists of Great Britain (England, Wales and Scotland) and Northern Ireland. Each country has its own parliament with certain powers and responsibilities devolved to it, overseen by Westminster (England's Parliament). A bit like every state has its own powers but federal government has oversight. There are 11 official languages with 98% of the population speaking English. There is also Welsh, Cornish, Gaelic Scot and Gaelic Irish which are spoken in their respective parts of the U.K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> You all know that Boris was born in the US don't you? On 19 June 1964 in Manhattan's Upper East Side in New York City!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not know that! Interesting.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The landslide/avalanche victory may well have affected the dems delaying their impeachment vote last night.

They were absolutely certain to get it done and burned the midnight oil. Then, when the Brexit victory came out, they decided to delay it.

Hmmmmm......


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I did not know that! Interesting.


It means he is eligible to stand for president of the US when he finishes in 2024......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> The United Kingdom consists of Great Britain (England, Wales and Scotland) and Northern Ireland. Each country has its own parliament with certain powers and responsibilities devolved to it, overseen by Westminster (England's Parliament). A bit like every state has its own powers but federal government has oversight. There are 11 official languages with 98% of the population speaking English. There is also Welsh, Cornish, Gaelic Scot and Gaelic Irish which are spoken in their respective parts of the U.K.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You forgot to list Arabic as a prominent language. I would guess the second most common by now after the muzzie invasion.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You forgot to list Arabic as a prominent language. I would guess the second most common by now after the muzzie invasion.


I wonder if this will have an effect on the muslim invasion.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

*Boris Johnson Wins in a "Landslide"*

Also worth noting that the voting turnout was down: 67.3% of eligible voters placed their vote as opposed to over 68% in the last election.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And now the left are rioting. Sound familiar??

https://apple.news/Ax-Q8sc5MTJuxQS90CmAsGw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The U.K. pound has now become the best performing currency in the world after Boris’ victory. Go figure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Labour and Lib Dems were ruing the 'curse of Hugh Grant' after every candidate the actor campaigned with failed to win their seat."

https://www.foxnews.com/world/hugh-grant-campaign-uk-election-defeat


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> And now the left are rioting. Sound familiar??
> 
> https://apple.news/Ax-Q8sc5MTJuxQS90CmAsGw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soros paid Nazi storm troopers. Soros needs to be found to be a terrorist, arrested and all organizations ended.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Soros paid Nazi storm troopers. Soros needs to be found to be a terrorist, arrested and all organizations ended.


The man is pure evil. The sooner he goes to hell, the better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Soros paid Nazi storm troopers. Soros needs to be found to be a terrorist, arrested and all organizations ended.


 He provides the DNC with to much money for them to allow that. Ever notice how power rich bad people are always tied to the DNC. And how if it looks like they are going to get caught the turn up dead.


----------

